# parades



## Domtom

-
Hola amics,

Sabeu que, a Barcelona, a l'avinguda de la Catedral, els diumenges hi han unes parades que venen llibres antics, antigüetats, sants, etc.

1) Està ben dit "parades"? Em sembla que es pot dir "estand" ;

2) Com es diria en castellà?


Moltes gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo tota la vida he dit "parada" i em sembla que està bé... no? En castellà, "puesto" o "tenderete", em fa tot l'efecte... Si més no, també sempre ho he dit així.

Salutacions!


----------



## chics

_Stand_??? De tota la vida els he dit *paradetes*!
I en castellà, _paradetas_, no?  Sino prefereixo les propostes de TPS, _tenderete_,...

No sóc molt de diminutius, però distingeixo _parada_, que es un puestu en el mercat, de _paradeta_, que són aquests que dius.


----------



## betulina

chics said:


> No sóc molt de diminutius, però distingeixo _parada_, que es un puestu en el mercat, de _paradeta_, que són aquests que dius.



Sí, jo ho veig igual. És com si la parada fos permanent i la paradeta, no (per molt grossa que sigui).

Edito - Un "estand" o "stand", no ho sé, ho veig més referent a una mostra organitzada... M'estic imaginant la Fira de Barcelona  o un lloc així quan fan "Setmanes de" o "salons", i hi ha diferents empreses representades... doncs cada una té un "estand" per promocionar-se o el que sigui. No domino gens el tema, però és com em sona.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Us comento l'ús que faig d'aquestes paraules:

-*Parada*: de mercat, tant exterior com interior.
-*Paradeta*: faig servir aquesta paraula per denominar les parades que només es posen en ocasions especials com ara quan és Festa Major, etc. Mentre que entenc que en una parada es ven fruita, verdura, etc., una paradeta entenc que és més per a la venda d'arracades i punyetetes diverses.
-*Estand*: totalment d'acord amb la Betulina - em fa pensar en una fira gran (com les que em toca suportat just al costat de ca meva!)


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Us comento l'ús que faig d'aquestes paraules:
> 
> -*Parada*: de mercat, tant exterior com interior.
> -*Paradeta*: faig servir aquesta paraula per denominar les parades que només es posen en ocasions especials com ara quan és Festa Major, etc. Mentre que entenc que en una parada es ven fruita, verdura, etc., una paradeta entenc que és més per a la venda d'arracades i punyetetes diverses.
> -*Estand*: totalment d'acord amb la Betulina - em fa pensar en una fira gran (com les que em toca suportat just al costat de ca meva!)



Totalment d'acord!


----------



## chics

Jo també.

Però ara que penso... no seria _estand_ un anglicisme i més just _parada_, en el cas de les fires i mostres grans? Només perque _parada/eta_ els sona més cutre? Per internacionalisme? Al final és el mateix, no?

Si és la fira de brocanters a la Diagonal, paradetes, si é a la Fira de Barcelona (a Montjuïc), estands... uhmmm...

I deprés hi ha aquests temporals en grans magatzems o supermercats, per exemple, per promocions temporals, mostres, etc. _Estands_, clar, umf...


----------



## Domtom

-
Moltes gràcies a tots plegats !


----------

